# Americanisms....



## LerxsTT (Jul 18, 2003)

Totally Suck.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

That is a true statement in actuality.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hell yeh


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Like, I'm so totally with you on this one.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Whatever.......


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Hell, that sure is


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

Have a nice day.


----------



## LerxsTT (Jul 18, 2003)

It's just my 2 cents....


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

You're the man


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

had to come back for more... (just like Americans and their intake of food!)

Gee, now weert weeers thaaaat that iiiii was gonna sayyy?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

When I was a service engineer, I used to have an estate car Â : I'd parked it in front of some other cars at an office, blocking them in, this guy came into the office and shouted "Hey, who's got that _shooting brake_ Â parked up outside!" - lol !


----------



## LerxsTT (Jul 18, 2003)

It's so nice to touch base with like minded people!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't even go there.....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Don't even go there.....


You'll be in the wrong ballpark....


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

> You'll be in the wrong ballpark....


talk to the hand.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

bomb eye-rack


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

lets just run it up the flagpole


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... you're all out in left field on this one ;D

Moley


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yo....yo....yo


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> You'll be in the wrong ballpark....


In the _tow away zone _ Â :

Hey, did he just total that clunker


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Ohhh my gaaad I'm so not doing this one - enough already!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> You're the man


Who da man?

........"Quarter past seven mate".........."Is that the same as seven fifteen"


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'm having a whole bunch of laughs at this one ;D


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

period


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Its nice to spend Quality time with you guys on the forum !!!!

Have a Happy Holiday y'all


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

I don't think we will be talking like americans 'anytime soon' :-/


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

For sure!


----------



## LerxsTT (Jul 18, 2003)

I've SO enjoyed this - hope y'all have a great 12/25 and a bitchin' New Year's......


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

and it's a touchdown...the offence caught the defence napping


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

SOCCER


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

BSE, there ain't no way we have BSE. I can categorically deny that we have BSE.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Happy holidays y'all Â :

Moley


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> BSE, there ain't no way we have BSE. Â I can categorically deny that we have BSE.


How about GCEs?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

'True'


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

What the hell is a Swapmeat??

Americans love to "own" you!!


----------

